# is IBS-D a dissability?



## cocaui (Aug 19, 2009)

I have had IBS-D for years, sometimes controlled other uncontrolled. But this year has been awful, disastrous, and a complete nightmare. I had "street accidents" 7 times since January. I change my diet to plain chicken/ rice and seems that is working. I went back with my doctor but he wanted some extra nonsense test where I had to co-pay $5,400. I was on layoff on December, so how I am supposed to cover that with my unemployment small check? its a cruel joke. Well I decide that I have to work at home no matter what, so I designed 2 website for different services but is going way slow and requires (as usual) a big budget for marketing.My question is: Do I have qualify for disability? What I have to do? I love to be active but this IBS-D is holding my life.Thanks for any suggestion and supportKiko


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Go to our Working and Careers Forum... http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/forum/51-working-and-careers/and read the threads thumbtacked to the top of the page for info.


----------



## cocaui (Aug 19, 2009)

hey thank you, I will definitely...Thanks again...any help is more than welcome!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

Im in the same boat as you are.I really cant work much anymore since my ibs d has been so bad everyday just about.Do you take anything for it?


----------



## cocaui (Aug 19, 2009)

I use Immodium but just when I know that Im traveling or going out...sometimes takes until 4 immodiums to feel safe. What helped me a lot was just eating grilled chicken and plain rice. Its boring at times but settle my stomach so well. It's amazing annoying, just a few days ago, I had another accident in a parking lot :-( I bought even adult diapers (Depends has one for IBS-D)...Good luck to youKiko


----------



## billi (Jun 14, 2011)

i'm a student and i've qualified for a disability allowance because of my ibs, so i would figure that some places do take it seriously.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi, that's very interesting Billi and you are in the UK. I really struggle with work and always being late, always being off sick and letting people down at the last minute, and missed out on several promotions, had to change jobs etc.. I've not heard of anyone else getting disability because of their Ibs. Hope you don't mind me asking but did they suggest it or did you have to ask and push for it?


----------



## billi (Jun 14, 2011)

basically it's for university and you can get DSA (disabled student allowance) for the normal disabilities.. it's to try and help students lead as normal life as can be. so say in the case of dyslexia, it would fund extra books or a one-on-one tutor for example.on my university application, at the advise of my teachers, i put down that i have been diagnosed with IBS and this has led me to have time off of college etc but didn't say i needed anything in particular. my first choice university sent me emails telling me i could qualify for DSA and might as well apply. before this and i guess still, i don't really see my IBS as a disability, more of an inconvenience but i applied anyway and i do qualify. one doctor i saw also told me NOT to put it down as i would "convince myself into not getting better". seriously. that doctor wouldn't write me a letter explaining how an en-suite would help me either so i basically had to write my own letter.the disability support team at Westminster said that it could possibly pay for the difference between a shared bathroom room and an en-suite room, which is all i'd really like. i don't want to have to explain why i'm in the bathroom all the time or hold anyone up or have to carry air freshener with me! i can deal with missed lectures etc but a private toilet would honestly make me feel a lot better...this was a bit more than what you asked for hah, but i guess in short yes, they told me about it, i didn't have to push for anything, i just had to explain exactly how it is a hinderence to my life. other than one of my doctors who is convinced everything wrong with me is from anxiety, i've had nothing but helpful people. if one system considers IBS to be a disability then they all should. there's a lot of information on the directgov website about disabilities and entitlements so it may have stuff on there that's useful for you. i'll have a look and post again if there's anything i find.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

l do not mean to denigrate anyone else's experiences, especially as I never had the knock me down to the floor kind of pain. That would have made my life impossible. Still, over the 10 years I dealt with this on a daily basis, 7 of those years I ran owner operated retail businesses. I was fortunate that my wife ran a shop in the same mall, and so could spell me off when I need to run; still it was possible. The last years, when it worsened, I was forced to find contract employment that allowed me to work mornings from home. And then, one day, I started taking a supplement to treat my cholesterol buildups and it slowly stopped the D. Now I would never have turned down disability during those years, because I really felt that I was holding myself together with little more than scotch tape, and taking the supplement that would save my life was really extraneous to my IBS; but I wasn't so much disabled as simply untreated. If you can find government support to help you deal with this, grab it; but until you have tried the full range of treatments that we bring to this Board, everything from Lotronex to--dare I say it--red cabbage juice, you are simply, like I was, untreated. Questran? Caltrate? Aloe? Daily Immodium? Digestive Advantage? Mahoney's CDs? Probiotics? Flavonoids? Anti-depressants? Akai? Mangosteen? The list does go on and on, I know; but you don't know what one thing or combo will lift you out.Mark


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

wow, you guys are lucky.i've never received any assistance from my school. in fact, whenever i ask for help i just get ignored and failed.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Monday have you tried bringing a note from your Dr?


----------



## journ3 (Feb 16, 2009)

There's a fairly new article on the IBS Impact advocacy page on the subject of work, school, Social Security and general disability laws in the U.S. It incorporates many links to various blog posts by Dr. Barbara Bradley Bolen, but was put together with some brief commentary from a member of our group with some experience in those areas. Scroll down the page because there are links to other topics on that page too.http://www.ibsimpact.com/advocacy.htmHope this helps.


----------



## SSDisability (Jul 13, 2011)

cocaui said:


> I have had IBS-D for years, sometimes controlled other uncontrolled. But this year has been awful, disastrous, and a complete nightmare. I had "street accidents" 7 times since January. I change my diet to plain chicken/ rice and seems that is working. I went back with my doctor but he wanted some extra nonsense test where I had to co-pay $5,400. I was on layoff on December, so how I am supposed to cover that with my unemployment small check? its a cruel joke. Well I decide that I have to work at home no matter what, so I designed 2 website for different services but is going way slow and requires (as usual) a big budget for marketing.My question is: Do I have qualify for disability? What I have to do? I love to be active but this IBS-D is holding my life.Thanks for any suggestion and supportKiko


Kiko,I searched google and there is a pretty good site that might be able to help you figure if you qualify for SSDI. http://www.socialsecurity-disability.org According to the Social Security Administration's (SSA) impairment listing manual (Blue Book), IBS is considered a condition that can qualify someone to receive Social Security Disability benefits.The Blue Book does not distinguish between any of the different illnesses that fall under the IBD category, but there are specific diagnostic criteria that must be met and documented in order to qualify for disability benefits. These are the following: 1. Obstruction of the small intestine or colon that is diagnosed via appropriate imaging techniques or surgery which requires hospitalization on at least 2 occasions at least 60 days apart within a 6 month period, or 2. At least 2 of the following symptoms which occur despite patient compliance with prescribed treatment, happening within the same 6 month period 1. Anemia at a pre-determined level of severity, or 2. Low level of Serum Albumen (A protein in the blood), or 3. A mass in the abdomen that causes pain or cramping which is not completely controlled through prescribed medications, present at least two times, at least 60 days apart, or 4. Disease of the pelvic floor with a draining abscess or fistula, with pain that does not respond to prescribed narcotic pain medications, at least two occasions at least 60 days apart, or 5. Unintended weight loss of at least 10% from baseline, present on two occasions at least 60 days apart, or 6. Need for a feeding tube to maintain proper nutrition.


----------



## journ3 (Feb 16, 2009)

SSDisability, IBS is *not* the same thing as IBD. Also, I notice you are a first time poster. Are you a person with IBS and/or another disability with experience with the Social Security system or do you have some professional/financial interest in posting on this board? I ask because unfortunately, there are those who, under false or questionable pretenses, take advantage of people with disabilities seeking benefits. I hope you are not one of those individuals/companies, and if you are not, I apologize, but I feel it is important to alert my fellow IBSers to the possibility.Journ3 (person with IBS and another disability, former longtime non-profit employee as a cross-disability peer advocate very familiar with Social Security regulations and other issues of concern to the disability community, current IBS advocate on my own time and at my own expense.)


SSDisability said:


> Kiko,I searched google and there is a pretty good site that might be able to help you figure if you qualify for SSDI. SSDI InfoAccording to the Social Security Administration's (SSA) impairment listing manual (Blue Book), IBS is considered a condition that can qualify someone to receive Social Security Disability benefits.The Blue Book does not distinguish between any of the different illnesses that fall under the IBD category, but there are specific diagnostic criteria that must be met and documented in order to qualify for disability benefits. These are the following: 1. Obstruction of the small intestine or colon that is diagnosed via appropriate imaging techniques or surgery which requires hospitalization on at least 2 occasions at least 60 days apart within a 6 month period, or 2. At least 2 of the following symptoms which occur despite patient compliance with prescribed treatment, happening within the same 6 month period 1. Anemia at a pre-determined level of severity, or 2. Low level of Serum Albumen (A protein in the blood), or 3. A mass in the abdomen that causes pain or cramping which is not completely controlled through prescribed medications, present at least two times, at least 60 days apart, or 4. Disease of the pelvic floor with a draining abscess or fistula, with pain that does not respond to prescribed narcotic pain medications, at least two occasions at least 60 days apart, or 5. Unintended weight loss of at least 10% from baseline, present on two occasions at least 60 days apart, or 6. Need for a feeding tube to maintain proper nutrition.


----------

